# Francino



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting piece on local TV news here in Shropshire (I'm on holiday here) about Midlands firms beating the recession. Francino were featured, talking about how their output - and particularly their export market - is increasing dramatically. The film showed literally hundreds of boilers being stored on a rack, and dozens of completed machines being readied for packing.

I know some members here are happy users of Francino, and thought this might be of interest.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks

Fracino machines are widely used in the kiosk/catering side of the business and some models have dual fuel (LPG and electricity) therefore making them truly portable

Easy to locate parts, fairly straightforward to maintain and easy to use. I'm not surpsied they are flying out the door, and the weak pound must be helping


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

They are put together from pretty stock parts so really easy to work on. Not the prettiest things in the world, nor the most complex but they do what they do pretty well.

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the look of the Francino Cherub - shiny!!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha, most of there machines are shiny! They're a bugger to keep shiny though!!!!!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Huh. An HX machine under £600. That could be tempting even without exchange rate advantages.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> Ha ha, most of there machines are shiny! They're a bugger to keep shiny though!!!!!


Weekly polish with Tableau cleaning mousse works for me!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

The Cherub looks good on these vid's 



 http://www.youtube.com/user/redhell10#p/a/u/1/vO9mSDiFdzY

The only thing is that big boiler. I played with a Heavenly (same guts) It heated up very quickly with a few flushes. It was easy to see and hear the water dance, but it only has a tiny drip tray (although the front prophile says it's massive). I have a 3KW kettel which is great because it boils before you even think about switching it on, but do I need a 2.8KW espresso machine? or all that water 2.3lt. If it had a 1.5lt 1.2KW I would have one by now.

,

The only HX at this price I can see in the Expobar Office (this gets a good review on BB, but not here. Why is that?)


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Hold on..... the link on the screen on those videos look familiar....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You can now put a face to the "language"


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I know who you might be talking about! Funny enough, I was watching the demo for the Cherub last night. A nice machine but I was put off when I heard "a E61 type portafilter, not an exact E61 but a good copy".


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please create a new thread for any comments regarding the integrity of the video

This thread is to discuss the Fracino machine


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

sandykt said:


> I think I know who you might be talking about! Funny enough, I was watching the demo for the Cherub last night. A nice machine but I was put off when I heard "a E61 type portafilter, not an exact E61 but a good copy".


Sandy I know what you mean about the E61, but from my readings it's a good copy and you wouldn't notice any disadvantage in use (a lot of companies use copies). It helps to keep the price down and you have to make some compromises for the lowish price. The only thing that bothers me is that it is missing that little screw above the brew head for a temp gauge, but then again would I use one or get a pid instead? From my research they have very good after sales and they do seem to be pushing the Cherub towards the prosumer. If only it didn't have to heat up that big boiler. Maybe I could use the rest of the water to do the washing up! The only complaints I have come across are about the tiny drip tray and the 4 hole steam tip is hard to use on small amounts of milk (this was overcome by users contacting Fracino who will let them have a pre-drilled or a one or two hole tip if they have some). You can upgrade to all stainless (I think it's another £50, but I like the way the Black (which is metallic/pearlescent) breaks up its lines.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a small drip tray on my Gaggia, but due to the solenoid stopping any water once the shot has finished, this has not been a problem. I did have my eye on one of the Fracino models, and it was only a cheaper alternative on ebay that pursuaded me otherwise.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

The prob with a HX machine and a small drip tray appears when you do your flush. Also the cute coffee bean drip tray cover on the Fracino is not very practical as it causes a lot of splashing.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Totally agree. I have a Giotto Rocket, and the only fault that I can find with the machine is that the drip tray fills too quickly and needs emptying too often. It's not just the cooling flush that's the problem - I also tend to flush the head through after I've done a shot, to get rid of any stray grounds, and do a backflush once a day. Plumbed-in must be great! Maybe when I next move house? - SWMBO would not be amused by holes in her new granite worktops in this house!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage, you have my dream machine I just love the way it looks. The Expobar Office Leva has a 2.5lt drip tray which is about the same size as its resorviour, good for them and others take note.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you! I did have the benefit of seeing one in the flesh before I bought it, and the overall shape really makes it stand out from other machines of the same ilk. (And I'm not rich - I sold an awful lot of my cigar collection to buy it!) That said, if I'd waited a while longer I could have gone for the newer version with the rotary pump, and the facility to plumb-in. Maybe when we move and I'm looking at plumbing in I'll consider changing?


----------

